
Murdering the Mayor of Paradise - indigodaddy
https://knpr.org/desert-companion/2018-11/murdering-mayor-paradise
======
cafard
"Although Goldwater liked to believe his associations with Greenbaum and Bioff
wouldn’t have an impact on his presidential dreams, he was wrong. The
connection would dog Goldwater to his obituary in 1998."

Goldwater lost in a landslide in 1964, mostly because he was running against
the heir to a very popular president and because the old New Deal coalition
was not dead, partly because the media depicted him as dangerous. I doubt he
lost any votes at all over ties to mobsters.

